# How can I tell If I have these Options Installed?



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

Adaptive Ride Pkg. Electronic Damping Control, self-leveling rear suspension.
Convenience Pkg. Automatic day/night rearview rearview mirrors, power rear sunshade.


Are there special buttons for these on the dash ??

I got a copy of the options sheet from the dealer and it says


Order Options
248 Steering Wheel Heating
341 Bumpers Completely In Body Colour
351 Climate Comfort Windscreen
403 Glass Roof Electric
438 Wood Trim
464 Ski Bag
494 Seat Heating F/Driver F/Passenger
496 Seat Heating For Rear Seats
502 Head Light Washer System
521 Rain Sensor
522 Xenon Light
609 Navigation System Professional
640 Car Telephone Preparation
672 CD Changer BMW For 6CDS
677 HIFI System Professional
818 Main Battery Switch
925 Shipping Protection Package

Series Options
210 Dynamic Stability Control (DSC)
216 Servotronic
245 Steering Column Adjustment Elec
288 LT/ALY Wheels
302 Alarm System
319 Integrated Universal Remote Control
431 Interior RR VW Mirror W Aut Anti-Dazzle
441 Smokers Package
459 Seat Adjustm, Elect W Memory F Driver
473 Armrest, Front
488 Lumbar Support Driver/Front Passenger
785 White Direction Indicator Lights
845 Acoustic Belt Warning 
850 Add Fuel Tank Filling For Export
853 Language Version English
876 Radio Frequency 315 MHZ
992 Number Plate Attachment Management


----------



## tdwayne69 (Mar 27, 2006)

What is the year and model of your car?


----------



## umoms (Oct 13, 2007)

2001 740i


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Not sure what you are asking, but other than the heated steering wheel, the buttons by the cup holder in the center console will show the options you have that other E38s do not.

Many of the other things, all 2001 E38s have.

Have you gone through the owner's manual? 

Are you looking for something specific?


----------

